# Ho/sono dovuto andare



## Sicanius

Ciao a tutti, 

credo che entrambi gli ausiliari siano ammessi dalla grammatica in questi contesti con l'ausiliare modale + verbo che prendere _essere_ come ausiliare (per es. _sono andato_, _sono ventuo_). Ma a voi quale suona meglio?

-Ho voluto andare a Londra
-Sono voluto andare a Londra

-Ho dovuto venire il prima possibile
-Sono dovuto venire il prima possibile

Sarebbe interessante vedere se ancora una volta emergessero delle differenze di preferenza a secondo della regione di provenienza... (un'indicazione geografica sarebbe gradita!)


----------



## fiol73

Son voluto / ho dovuto: cosí a me suona meglio! Sono pugliese ma ho vissuto a Milano, Roma, Bologna e ora Londra quindi non sono sicura che in questo caso, l'indicazione sull'origine geografica faccia una gran differenza.


----------



## federicoft

Qui Roma. Ho dovuto venire e ho voluto andare mi suonano decisamente male, ancorché sappia sono corretti.


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao Sicanius! 
Per me l'ausiliare dei verbi* potere, dovere e volere* rimane sempre e comunque - soprattutto quando scrivo - *avere*, indipendentemente dal verbo che li segue.
Parlando invece mi rendo conto di usare abbastanza spesso "sono dovuto [andare]", "sono potuto [andare]" anche perché credo che qui al nord sia la forma più diffusa e quindi anche quella che "mi suona" meglio.
Con i verbi riflessivi preferisco comunque cercare di spostare la particella pronominale in modo da usare l'ausiliare *avere:*
es: cerco di dire "In chiesa ho dovuto inginocchiarmi" (e non "mi sono dovuto inginocchiare") o "Nel tempio ho dovuto togliermi le scarpe" (e non "mi sono dovuto togliere le scarpe"), ma anche in questo caso parlando spesso mi capita istintivamente la forma con l'ausiliare *essere*.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Io seguo fedelmente la regola (a livello inconscio e spontaneo, intendo): _essere_ o _avere_ a seconda dell'ausiliare del verbo.

(Ligure in trasferta.  )


----------



## urizon9

Sicanius said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> credo che entrambi gli ausiliari siano ammessi dalla grammatica in questi contesti con l'ausiliare modale + verbo che prendere _essere_ come ausiliare (per es. _sono andato_, _sono ventuo_). Ma a voi quale suona meglio?
> 
> -Ho voluto andare a Londra
> -Sono voluto andare a Londra
> 
> -Ho dovuto venire il prima possibile
> -Sono dovuto venire il prima possibile
> 
> Sarebbe interessante vedere se ancora una volta emergessero delle differenze di preferenza a secondo della regione di provenienza... (un'indicazione geografica sarebbe gradita!)


Ciao! Io non capisco bene quali esattamente siano i verbi che si usano con l'ausiliare "essere" all' infinito, ma con "avere" davanti ai verbi modali nei tempi composti. Se non ho frainteso di solito si dice"Sono voluto andare". Ma sono corrette anche le frasi "*Ho* voluto rimanere(a casa)","*Ho* voluto venire"," *Ho* voluto partire" ,no? Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Sicanius

urizon9 said:


> Ciao! Io non capisco bene quali esattamente siano i verbi che si usano con l'ausiliare "essere" all' infinito, ma con "avere" dopo i verbi modali nei tempi composti. Se non ho frainteso di solito si dice"Sono voluto andare". Ma sono corrette anche le frasi "Ho voluto rimanere(a casa)","Ho voluto venire"," Ho voluto partire" ,no? Grazie in anticipo!



Sono i verbi modali _volere_, _potere_ e _dovere_.  Questi verbi usano _avere_ come ausiliare, ma quando sono seguiti da un verbo (all'infinito) che prende l'ausiliare _essere_ (come _andare_, _venire_, _rimanere_), possono usare l'ausiliare _essere_ (dico 'possono' perché l'opzione con _avere_ è comunque corretta). Le due opzioni (cone _avere_ e con _essere_) sono entrambe grammaticalmente corrette, ma alcuni parlanti preferisco l'una anzicché l'altra... a quanto pare a seconda della provenienza. 

Spero di essere stato chiaro. S.


----------



## urizon9

Sicanius said:


> Sono i verbi modali _volere_, _potere_ e _dovere_. Questi verbi usano _avere_ come ausiliare, ma quando sono seguiti da un verbo (all'infinito) che prende l'ausiliare _essere_ (come _andare_, _venire_, _rimanere_), possono usare l'ausiliare _essere_ (dico 'possono' perché l'opzione con _avere_ è comunque corretta). *Le due opzioni (cone avere e con essere) sono entrambe grammaticalmente corrette,* ma alcuni parlanti preferisco l'una anzicché l'altra... a quanto pare a seconda della provenienza.
> 
> Spero di essere stato chiaro. S.


Grazie Sicanius! Proprio quello che cercavo,ma tuttavia non capisco una cosa:"_La regola prevede che l’ausiliare sia sempre quello del verbo all’infinito, l’uso contrasta questa regola"._ 
Perché questa regola esiste siccome posso sempre dire:"Ho voluto andare a Londra"?


----------



## Sicanius

urizon9 said:


> Grazie Sicanius! Proprio quello che cercavo,ma tuttavia non capisco una cosa:"_La regola prevede che l’ausiliare sia sempre quello del verbo all’infinito, l’uso contrasta questa regola"._
> Perché questa regola esiste siccome posso sempre dire:"Ho voluto andare a Londra"?



Non conosco bene le regole delle grammatiche prescrittive... Ma sicuramente questa regola non è assoluta. Io la modificherei così: _in espressioni con verbi modali l'ausiliare può essere (1) quello del verbo modale o (2) quello del verbo all'infinito retto dal verbo modale. 
_
"Ho voluto andare a Londra" = è l'opzione (1), viene cioè usato l'ausiliare del verbo modale

"Sono voluto andare a Londra" = è l'opzione (2), con l'ausiliare del verbo all'infinito.

In teoria, quando si usa _avere _invece di _essere_, si dà maggior risalto al verbo 'volere' (usando il suo ausilaire), ma come dicevo prima c'è molta variazione regionale nella scelta dell'ausiliare con i verbi modali... (alcuni parlanti quasi non accettano 'avere' o viceversa)...


----------



## urizon9

Grazie mille! La regola *modificata* da te va molto bene! Chiedo scusa per la mia confusione! Ciao!


----------



## Sicanius

urizon9 said:


> Grazie mille! La regola *modificata* da te va molto bene! Chiedo scusa per la mia confusione! Ciao!



Prego! Ma non c'è assolutamente bisogno di chiedere scusa, è una questione che confonde molti italiani e che ha spesso confuso anche me


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Quando ero alle elementari, la mia maestra (che aveva passato abbondantemente l'età della pensione) ripeteva con ossessione che la regola che prevede che l'ausiliare sia sempre quello del verbo all'infinito era più prestigiosa e più giusta.  L'altra forma (ausiliare avere) era ammessa ma non altrettanto autorevole.  Ovviamente ciò non corrisponde al vero (non credo che tra le due forme oggigiorno ve ne sia una preferibile all'altra), ma questo continuo indottrinamento (coniugato al fatto che nella mia famiglia e più in generale in Toscana si preferiva usare il verbo essere) ha fatto sì che a tutt'oggi io usi quasi esclusivamente l'ausiliare del verbo essere.


----------



## takeprandu

Perfetta la regola di Sicanius. Se posso aggiungere una cosa, la doppia possibilità di selezione dell'ausiliare in costruzioni coi verbi modali interagisce misteriosamente con la doppia possibilità di collocazione del *ci* locativo nelle stesse costruzioni: dopo l'infinito ("_ha voluto andarci da solo_") o prima del verbo modale ("_ci è voluto andare da solo_"). Notare che mentre nella prima frase è possibile anche avere l'ausiliare *essere* ("_è voluto andarci da solo_"), nella seconda è impossibile l'ausiliare *avere* (!! "_ci ha voluto andare da solo_") Questo almeno nel mio italiano. Sarei lieto di conoscere altre opinioni in materia.
Saluti a tutti,
T
PS : Anche per me (Nord) la scelta dell'ausiliare non cambia minimamente il significato, e non ho nessuna preferenza per uno o l'altro ausiliare. Mi dicono che "essere" è preferito al centro-sud, e "avere" al nord, ma per me pari sono.


----------



## Necsus

QUI una sintetica e utile risposta-vademecum dell'Accademia della Crusca sull'argomento, che non mi sembra sia stata riportata.


----------



## urizon9

Ciao! Pensavo di aver capito tutto su quest'argomento,ma purtroppo non è cosi! Ho 
letto anche questo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=259268
Mi hanno detto con sicurezza che la frase:"Ho risparmiato i soldi, però *ho* potuto andare al cinema"è sbagliata.La regola di Sicanius non funziona in questo caso? Grazie!


----------



## piedina

ToscanoNYC said:


> Quando ero alle elementari, la mia maestra (che aveva passato abbondantemente l'età della pensione) ripeteva con ossessione che la regola che prevede che l'ausiliare sia sempre quello del verbo all'infinito era più prestigiosa e più giusta.  L'altra forma (ausiliare avere) era ammessa ma non altrettanto autorevole.  Ovviamente ciò non corrisponde al vero (non credo che tra le due forme oggigiorno ve ne sia una preferibile all'altra), ma questo continuo indottrinamento (coniugato al fatto che nella mia famiglia e più in generale in Toscana si preferiva usare il verbo essere) ha fatto sì che a tutt'oggi io usi quasi esclusivamente l'ausiliare del verbo essere.



Anch' ío ho ricevuto nozioni del genere alle superiori (vivevo in Sardegna): la regola d´oro era, se si parla di "movimento", al 100% é meglio il verbo essere. Per esempio  "sono dovuto andare"; poi  c´era il caso,  per esempio, di espressioni tipo "é piovuto" e simili, che ormai sono cadute in disuso e quindi penso che a quasi tutti ormai suoni meglio "ha piovuto".
Ciao ciao!


----------



## takeprandu

urizon9 said:


> Ciao! Pensavo di aver capito tutto su quest'argomento,ma purtroppo non è cosi! Ho
> letto anche questo:......
> Mi hanno detto con sicurezza che la frase:"Ho risparmiato i soldi, però *ho* potuto andare al cinema"è sbagliata.La regola di Sicanius non funziona in questo caso? Grazie!



Salve! Secondo me chi ti ha detto con sicurezza che "....ho potuto andare al cinema" è sbagliata ha preso una sicura cantonata. Nel mio italiano la frase è ottima; tutt'al più posso capire che si abbia una leggera preferenza per la frase con l'ausiliare *essere* quando l'infinito è un verbo di movimento; ma niente di più.
Concordo con il messaggio di PTK che hai letto in "sarei dovuta restare" (anche se io non vedo una differenza di significato tra forme con avere e forme con essere) e con il commento della Crusca riportato da Necsus qui sopra; l'unica cosa che aggiungerei è che i verbi *intransitivi che prendono l'ausiliare* *avere, *come "parlare" ad esempio, si comportano come i verbi transitivi se retti da un verbo serviletick:"non gli ho potuto parlare", ma "non gli sono potuto parlare"). Non disperarti, forse dopotutto AVEVI capito tutto...
T


----------



## urizon9

Grazie tante,takeprandu! Hai chiarito tutti i miei dubbi! Posso rivelare l’identità della persona che me l'ha detto? Un insegnante di italiano e nessun altro! Ancora scuse per il disturbo!Ciao!


----------



## takeprandu

urizon9 said:


> Grazie tante,takeprandu! Hai chiarito tutti i miei dubbi! Posso rivelare l’identità della persona che me l'ha detto? Un insegnante di italiano e nessun altro! Ancora scuse per il disturbo!Ciao!



prego, nessun disturbo
T


----------



## silvietta

Ciao a tutti,
caspita! anni e anni di certezze buttati via con un colpo di spugna... 
La mia professoressa di italiano delle scuole medie (una suora piuttosto severa) dava per assodata, certa ed indiscutibile la regola: "l'ausiliare deve essere scelto in base al verbo principale e non al modale". Di conseguenza:
andare/venire - sono dovuto/voluto/potuto 
mangiare/dormire - ho dovuto/voluto/potuto 
e via così... 
Tale indiscutibile regola, qualora trasgredita, costava un orrido 3.... 
Chissà cosa direbbe di questo thread Suor Carla Luisa...

Silvietta


----------



## Dafne79

Assolutamente ESSERE!

Sono dovuto andare/partire/correre...


----------



## Azazel81

Dafne79 said:


> Assolutamente ESSERE!
> 
> Sono dovuto andare/partire/correre...


 
A parte il fatto che il titolo del thread è "ho/sono VOLUTO andare" (e non "dovuto"), prova a guardare qui: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=323753


----------



## Dafne79

Azazel81 said:


> A parte il fatto che il titolo del thread è "ho/sono VOLUTO andare" (e non "dovuto"), prova a guardare qui:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=323753




Ad ogni modo, a mio modesto avviso (di parlante madrelingua e laureato in linguistica), che si tratti di DOVERE, POTERE, VOLERE, l'ausiliare che ritengo corretto è lo stesso, ovvero ESSERE, se il verbo principale (andare, partire, ecc...) lo richiede.


----------

